# Britemax Iron Rain



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Britemax Iron Max*

*WHAT IS IT:*

Britemax Iron Max. Cleaner and Iron Remover

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE:*

Britemax Iron Max is a gentle but extremely effective cleaner and Iron remover that is safe to use on bodywork and ll types of painted, alloy, anodized, clear coated, chrome, aluminum and stainless steel wheels.

With Iron Max you can clean and decontaminate with confidence. Iron Max removes road grime, oil, dirt and iron deposits from bodywork and wheels. Stubborn brake dust is removed with ease.

Iron Max contains no acids or caustic chemical and is the safer way to work, Suitable for use on classic and modern vehicles, bikes, trucks, 4x4, sports cars and race cars.

Watch Iron Max at work, spray on clear and see it turns a reddish purple as the fast working colour change formula gets to works removing iron dust particles and vehicle grime.

The handy 24 oz spray bottles contains ample product to deep clean and decontaminate four wheels and bodywork of even the largest vehicles. Also available in 1 US Gallon sizes.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON:*

2012 Volkswagen Golf, 2003 Volvo S80, 2004 Honda S2000

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT:*

The directions as detailed on the bottle were followed, these being: Spray on Britemax Iron Max and allow it to dwell, watch it turn red/purple as the fast acting formula gets to work removing iron dust particles and grime. On wheels use a soft-bristled detail brush to agitate and gently clean between the spokes For best results apply neat. Rinse well and dry.

It was pleasantly refreshing to use an iron remover that actually had a nice smell. After following the directions as detailed above the results were superb will all traces of grime and iron removed from the wheels. The wheels being cleaned were very contaminated on one car and mild contamination on the 2 others and the product worked perfectly.

In total 12 wheels have been cleaned so far with the 24 fl oz (709ml) bottle and there is still just over a third left, therefore making the product excellent value for money.

*Note:*

Further tests will be carried out shortly on a car's bodywork and this review will be updated accordingly.

*PROS:*

Acid Free
pH neutral
Safe on all wheel types
Non corrosive formula
Removes brake dust and iron deposits
No nasty smell

*CONS:*

None I could find.


DSC01714 (1) by DetailingDave, on Flickr


DSC01716 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01717 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01718 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01719 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01720 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01721 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

DSC01723 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

Thanks To Matt at i4detailing for supplying the product.
www.i4detailing.co.uk

Product No. BX127-24
709ML (24OZ) rrp £15.99

Product No. BX127-G
3,.78 Litres (1 US Gallon) RRP £55.99​


----------

